# Weekend Stats Post Rate Cut - Toronto for Friday Feb 13 and Monday Feb 16



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Ok So here we go. Decided to do Friday Night starting North of the city. Shift chosen was 7PM till 11PM.

Friday is typically a slow time during the times selected then ramps up at 12AM till 3 AM. So I wanted to select an area that was not busy. This may also not be the best stats because I got lucky with some of the long trips into the city. But it was a quiet night for the most part.

So here we go with the stats. (All in KM so do your own math for miles)

Time driven 7-11 (4 Hours)
Total KM driven = 72.6
Paid KM while driving = 40.23
Total Rides = 6
End of night rating = 5.0 

More paid to dead

True cost per KM based on my vehicle $0.32 per km operating cost

Gross Pay for period = $103.78 or $25.95 per hour gross (Guarantee is $24 during this time) 
Net Pay for Period = $78.23 or $19.55 per hour Net

Cost of driving for the night $23.23

Gross - Cost = $80.55or $20.13 gross per hour after expenses
Net - Cost = $55 = $13.75 per hour clear in pocket

For Monday we had a Holiday here and most stores were closed. Started Midtown and the whole day was downtown. Surges were in effect but only picked up one at 1.5X and another later in the day at 1.2x. Not enough to make any real dent. The time started at 12:30 to 8:00 but removed a half hour as I took a 15 min lunch and 15 minutes to try and find a place to get a new iPhone cable as my phone died in the middle of a ride. (Sorted out though) Also I had 1 paid cancel as a rider no show. It was also a constant flow off pings being a Holiday Monday and it was mostly down the street kind of drops. Guess they all add up.

Numbers form Monday

Time driven 1PM - 8PM (7 Hours)
Total KM driven = 113
Paid KM while driving = 57.9
Total Rides = 22
End of night rating = 4.92 

Almost a 50/50 dead to paid

True cost per KM based on my vehicle $0.32 per km operating cost

Gross Pay for period = $224.00 or $32.00 per hour gross (Guarantee is $18 during this time) 
Net Pay for Period = $162.37or $23.19 per hour Net

Cost of driving for the night $36.16 (Not including $20 I paid for a new cord at Best Buy. What a rip off)

Gross - Cost = $187.84 or $26.83 gross per hour after expenses
Net - Cost = $126.21 = $18.03 per hour clear in pocket

So looks like you can still make some money in this market if you don't game the system and get a busy day going for yourself.

Let me know if you see any issues with the Math...I have been known to make mistakes from time to time.

To baseline what Minimum Wage is here in Ontario it's $11 /h (I think $9.50 for servers or people who get tips in a licensed establishments)


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

I am not clear on something.

Numbers form Monday
Paid KM while driving = 57.9
Gross Pay for period = $224.00

$224 / 57.9 = $3.87 per KM....... ???? how?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> I am not clear on something.
> 
> Numbers form Monday
> Paid KM while driving = 57.9
> ...


There is a minimum $2.50 per ride in my area. Could that be what is throwing the numbers off? There were lots of small trips.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

I gave up chasing the guarantees and only drive when I know it will be busy. The pay statement I just got said I made $36.23/hr during peak hrs (guarantee is $20), $16.07/hr regular (guarantee is $16) and $33.61/hr off peak (guarantee is $12). The guarantees around here are pretty lame so if that's all I would try to make are the guarantees it wouldn't be worth, especially after Uber's cut. The only off peak hrs I work is Thursday night 12:00 - 2:00 because the college kids go out then.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Short trips actually makes your gross higher but depreciate the car slightly more.

You avg 3+ trips per hour is really good. Pings must've been non stop. I only get about one per hour unless I go downtown..


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

If part timers don't mind driving the midnight to 4a.m. shift they can still make decent part timer money in most markets because of surge fares i.e. being paid decently.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm only chasing guarantees now. I've noticed that the guarantee tend to be the ceiling on what you can make per hour.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> Short trips actually makes your gross higher but depreciate the car slightly more.
> 
> You avg 3+ trips per hour is really good. Pings must've been non stop. I only get about one per hour unless I go downtown..


It was...very surprised to be honest.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> If part timers don't mind driving the midnight to 4a.m. shift they can still make decent part timer money in most markets because of surge fares i.e. being paid decently.


and drive the most obnoxious drunk PAX.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

*Actionjax*
Thanks for sharing. I calculate income in a similar way.

Can you please let me know how you calculate the operating costs per km for your vehicle? It doesn't seem like you include depreciation.

Also, what are you planning taxes wise? My issue is that I have a registered business from before which wasn't used since 2013 (hence zero income for last year), but I'm legally obligated to collect HST. However despite this option is shown in user's profile, after communicating with local Uber office I was advised that 1) I don't need to collect HST if I'm making less than 30K per year; 2) HST is included into fare, so it's my problem just in case.

Now unfortunately 30K or less, but if you already have registered business, you HAVE to collect HST, so when I file income tax return this year, and I report Uber income, I would have to pay HST on top of what I earned, and that's a hefty piece of pie. Of course, there will be loss after depreciation, maintenance, gas and related expenses deductions income wise, but I'll still have to pay the HST to CRA, which bothers me.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

The Kid said:


> and drive the most obnoxious drunk PAX.


Drunk obnoxious PAX have never been an issue with me. The key is keep them busy and entertained. Most times that's easy by just handing them Aux cord and understanding we have all been there.

Mind you on that note I have probably worked the drunk fest only about a dozen times. So it's not where I work the most.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

biozon said:


> *Actionjax*
> Thanks for sharing. I calculate income in a similar way.
> 
> Can you please let me know how you calculate the operating costs per km for your vehicle? It doesn't seem like you include depreciation.
> ...


Since lease payments are basically paying for depreciation with an end payment and they allow 20,000 KM per year start with that a your base payments per year. Then divide that into the 20K. Take the fuel costs and average maintenance costs and upkeep and divide that by the 20K. Most of those figures can be found online. I added about $0.03 cents for the fact that it's hard driving. Since our corporate cost is $0.46 per km and they base that on a vehicle with double the operating costs than what I use, and the IRS rate is $0.56 per mile and that's basing on all vehicles including commercial transports and dump trucks it's an overly generous number.

So I figure I'm not far off the mark but I could be a bit more inflated on my number on my costs. But better to air on the side of caution.

As for HST Uber collects it and submits it on your behalf from what I remember because it's taxed on the TOTAL fare not just their 20%. But you may want to ask them on that. But if you collect HST you can also get rebates back on your HST for all related expenses you are paying out as they are purchases related to services offered. Not that it will completely cover you but it should help if you do in fact have to claim it.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Ok So here we go. Decided to do Friday Night starting North of the city. Shift chosen was 7PM till 11PM.
> 
> Friday is typically a slow time during the times selected then ramps up at 12AM till 3 AM. So I wanted to select an area that was not busy. This may also not be the best stats because I got lucky with some of the long trips into the city. But it was a quiet night for the most part.
> 
> ...


wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too many numbers and calculations for my first day back at work...wtf bro!

Hope you did well?!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too many numbers and calculations for my first day back at work...wtf bro!
> 
> Hope you did well?!


No worries...you can take your time to digest. Figured it was better to post some proof before making statements like.

"I MADE SOOOOOOO MUCH $$$$$$$ ON UBER"

Like you see some on here. I just figured I post what I have and you all can make your own decisions. One thing that proved things around here. Gaming the guarantee is short changing yourself at times.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

I did see UberLUX surging, Min fare: $72, $12/mile...


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

This is what my Valentine's looked like:

TRIP EARNINGS
$143.84
+
MISCELLANEOUS
$0.01
=
TOTAL PAYOUT
$143.8

*Winter Warm Up Peak Hours February 16th Payments ---->Congrats, you earned $32.53 per hour during peak hours. Since you grossed more than $26 per hour, you will not receive any additional payment. Uber On!
*
Valentines driving sucked for me in West LOS ANGELES. All I had were a bunch of stupid short trips and they were all mostly uberX. I opted to do uberX and PLUS that day, since X was typically surging all day. But what made driving shitty, was all the ****en traffic! It would take like 20 minutes to travel 2 miles and I had at least 4 passengers say "Hey can you just let me out here, I'll walk the rest of the way" ...sure. Get the **** out.

has this happened to anyone else when driving in traffic? to get from Venice to Santa Monica, it would take like 20-30m, to travel 2miles.

This is what the evening looked like, I did not see uberX surges go over 2.9x and when it did hit 2.9, it dropped almost immediately to like 1.5/2.0 So to sum it up, I've made more money in about an hour of driving on a casual Monday night, than I did on Valenshit day. I hope others had better experiences. I drove from like 530pm - 11:30pm, grossed about $197, net was $143 total (13 trips). 8/9 rated trips, 14 trips, rating 4.91..








fu uBER.
*
*


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Drunk obnoxious PAX have never been an issue with me. The key is keep them busy and entertained. Most times that's easy by just handing them Aux cord and understanding we have all been there.
> 
> Mind you on that note I have probably worked the drunk fest only about a dozen times. So it's not where I work the most.


Next time your in LA let me know. We'll go to driving on Sat at midnight. All the bullshit you can handle for $2.20 a trip. We can go downtown where 5 min ping is 10 min because of traffic and homeless guy won't stop trying to clean your windshield for a tip. When we get to club there will be 300 people out front and no place to pull over or even slow down. Cops everywhere just waiting for you to break any traffic law. Will call the PAX who can't hear you over the crowd. We'll try to get them to walk somewhere we can pick them up.
After a few of these will go over to Beverly Hills where the kids of multimillionaires will order an x car to save a few bucks when they have a lambo in the driveway. They will probably cancel as you drive up because they won't be caught dead in your car. They were hoping for at least a c class benz. If they do get in, they think your just another servant. " take me to so and so and I'm in a big hurry". "Can you go faster". It's a guaranteed low rating. 
Maybe will get luck and get a PAX going to South Central or Compton at 2 in the morning. 2 white folks like us should be ok, right?( Assume your white. I've been to Toronto twice and only people of color I saw where the taxi drivers). 
It'll be FUN !


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Feels good to vent!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

The Kid said:


> Next time your in LA let me know. We'll go to driving on Sat at midnight. All the bullshit you can handle for $2.20 a trip. We can go downtown where 5 min ping is 10 min because of traffic and homeless guy won't stop trying to clean your windshield for a tip. When we get to club there will be 300 people out front and no place to pull over or even slow down. Cops everywhere just waiting for you to break any traffic law. Will call the PAX who can't hear you over the crowd. We'll try to get them to walk somewhere we can pick them up.
> After a few of these will go over to Beverly Hills where the kids of multimillionaires will order an x car to save a few bucks when they have a lambo in the driveway. They will probably cancel as you drive up because they won't be caught dead in your car. They were hoping for at least a c class benz. If they do get in, they think your just another servant. " take me to so and so and I'm in a big hurry". "Can you go faster". It's a guaranteed low rating.
> Maybe will get luck and get a PAX going to South Central or Compton at 2 in the morning. 2 white folks like us should be ok, right?( Assume your white. I've been to Toronto twice and only people of color I saw where the taxi drivers).
> It'll be FUN !


I'm sooooo glad I don't Uber there. Lets face it...I just had about enough of LA when I was there for 7 months. There is a reason I lived in Burbank. Also there was no Uber in 2008. So driving was a no brainer.

I definitely feel your rates should be doubled based on what that city can throw at you.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> This is what my Valentine's looked like:
> 
> TRIP EARNINGS
> $143.84
> ...


This is what my Valentine's looked like:

TRIP EARNINGS
$61.40
+
MISCELLANEOUS
$115.80
=
TOTAL PAYOUT
$177.20

Started a 5PM, did 10 short trips in WeHo in about 3 hours. Took 1 hour off the clock to go hide and eat. Not going to say where, but headed for the hills on outskirts of LA area boundary. Got several pings with eta's 15 min or more. Accepted all and got PAX to cancel. Got all 5* and 100% acceptance rate.

Total miles: 86 so total cost @.045 mile = $38.7


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> This is what my Valentine's looked like:
> 
> TRIP EARNINGS
> $143.84
> ...


The Uber drivers I spoke to said it was a quiet night. There was no surges and overall not a typical Saturday night. Mind you my Partner statement said otherwise. From 6PM onwards it was steady. with Peak starting around 11 PM.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

The Kid said:


> This is what my Valentine's looked like:
> 
> TRIP EARNINGS
> $61.40
> ...



I feel like I worked my ass off (sitting in traffic) and didn't make shit this Saturday. I don't really do the guarantee game since I never really made an attempt at it. But I'm jealous of your +MISC earnings..maybe I will try that approach next time.

Well done !!


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

I think my problem was accepting all these uberX fares with short distances, killed my earnings 

Anyone have any ideas? Accepting all these short fares cost me some decent PLUS fares? The only decent fares I had were from PLUS..


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow, that is extremely low for 2x surge!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

biozon said:


> Wow, that is extremely low for 2x surge!


Yep...when the rates drop to those levels you get screwed big time for surges. A 2.0x is a win fall around here.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

*Actionjax*
Thanks for taking your time to explain about everything.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> If part timers don't mind driving the midnight to 4a.m. shift they can still make decent part timer money in most markets because of surge fares i.e. being paid decently.


Only one of the three pay periods I didn't try to play the guarantee game. Here the 12AM-4AM slot is $16 guarantee but any concert and bar scene is easy money that gets you well past $16 with one good ride at 2x surge. I came out of a movie with the surge over 2x and it was well past the 50 minute mark for the guarantee hour. I ended up getting a $33 ride and then a $10 one in that 35 minutes of the hour. Decided to try hard if I am out those hours especially Sunday when it hit midnight and people were out with the holiday on Monday.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

The Kid said:


> and drive the most obnoxious drunk PAX.


Yeah. Unfortunately UberX drivers trying to fish surge have to 
A. Wait around hoping it hits 
and
B. Will probably spear 2-3 hours @ $30 per in the middle of the night. That potential Benjamin is prolly not worth it.


----------



## water4tips (Feb 17, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> There is a minimum $2.50 per ride in my area. Could that be what is throwing the numbers off? There were lots of small trips.


Nailed it there. I've figured out long rides are not lucrative due to this. I'd rather rack up the entry fees, and work by volume. But some dick drivers will figure this out and start canceling long hauls.


----------



## erexa (Mar 20, 2015)

Sorry for my stupid question. I am new here. What is "cost of driving for the night?"


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Drunk obnoxious PAX have never been an issue with me. The key is keep them busy and entertained. Most times that's easy by just handing them Aux cord and understanding we have all been there.
> 
> Mind you on that note I have probably worked the drunk fest only about a dozen times. So it's not where I work the most.


Just an FYI. We have NOT ALL "been there".


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

erexa said:


> Sorry for my stupid question. I am new here. What is "cost of driving for the night?"


It was my true cost on my per KM rate that night. Not that night made a difference. It was more part of the sentence.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Just an FYI. We have NOT ALL "been there".


Good work...I think I wish I was never there in my younger years. But I guess I needed to grow up a bit first.


----------

